# Which Headliner to Choose??? 30 Pics no 56k :)



## Gigitt (May 26, 2004)

I went to a local Fabric store and found some nice prints for a custom Headliner...
Took the crappy Digital camera and snapped pics of the rolls.
Note - Colours are a bit washed out and faded due to the crappy camera - some out of focus... all colours of are way brighter than in the pics.
Pics were taken about 90cm (3ft) away from the material and most rolls width are 120, 138, 140, 142, and 148 cm wide depending on the material and print style.
1st up 2x Curtain Materials - Has a backing that seals the material so light does not come through.
Stonewash - Dark Blue








Stonewash Cobalt - you can see the backing:








Now some plain material Kids Print designs:
Bart








Cars - Lightning McQueen








Plain Bright Red... A bit Burnt Orange but really bright.








Vines








Skulls
























































Camo
















































Camo for Girls
















One for a Beetle:








Red Checkers
















Spiders Webs








Some Plain Tartan
























3D Print of Golf Balls








Craxy Lines








Australian Vintage Beer Posters








Dog Prints








Poliester/Satin Chinese print









My car is a Red1996 Mk3 Golf.
My Favourate patterns - best at the top
Just has some impact








Yummy - If you stare at it long enough it starts to move!!!
















Contrast








Camo Skulls








Looks like a painted sky








BRIGHT!
















So what do you think???



_Modified by Gigitt at 2:27 AM 7-12-2008_


----------



## Euro Skank (Feb 1, 2008)

^PLaid FTW


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Which Headliner to Choose??? 30 Pics no 56k  (Gigitt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gigitt* »_Dog Prints - Contrast










I seriously debated finding something with moons and stars to do my sunroof interior panel. My favorite was a black print with stars and galaxies on it... Couldn't find it local though. Harts Fabric had two versions that I liked: http://www.hartsfabric.com/37691.html or http://www.hartsfabric.com/37690.html I may end up doing the rest of the roof in some cosmic design, if I can black out my sun visors and dye my sunroof trim surround. (the sunroof sliding panel got covered in black faux leather last night).


----------



## BIZnass (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Which Headliner to Choose??? 30 Pics no 56k  (Gigitt)*

i personally like the plaid, but you would def need to find one that flowed with the theme of your car... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Old Dude GTI (Dec 25, 2007)

Just remember, one day you might need to sell your car. I would stick with a solid color that compliments. You don't mention what color interior/ecterior your car is, but I'll assume a blue since you show a couple of blue fabrics. IMHO, I would go with one of them. I don't how the police feel about skulls and such down-under but here in the States it could irrritate them.


----------



## Euro Skank (Feb 1, 2008)

^Anyone who doesnt buy my car because it has a plaid headliner can bob on it. lol


----------



## Manu44 (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (Euro Skank)*

golf balls.


----------



## JackieMoon (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: (Manu44)*

Australian beer ftw


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

personally i would go with something a bit simpler, just a plain fabric. i did mine in maroon microsuede, and i love it. patterns like that are hard to keep straight, and look too busy IMHO


----------



## MyVWsPhatter (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: Which Headliner to Choose??? 30 Pics no 56k  (Gigitt)*

Skulls

















3D Print of Golf Balls








Craxy Lines








I think these ones would all be nice...The Crazy lines in maybe too much but still would be cool because it's different! I like that second camo too. But I think the skulls would be gangsta







What car is it going in?


----------



## bluemkiii (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Which Headliner to Choose??? 30 Pics no 56k  (Gigitt)*

The camo is nice because if you dont get it pulled straight no one can tell, if you have plaid and you don't get it pulled straight it looks like hell.
I say the first skull and crossbones one though.


----------



## Gigitt (May 26, 2004)

*Re: Which Headliner to Choose??? 30 Pics no 56k  (bluemkiii)*

Well I just finished doing my Headliner.
Old:








Removing the Cloth:








Headliner Cleaned with no Foam. Use a Mixed Flap Wheel on Drill and some 80grit paper for the tight corners:








Well I eneded up not using any designs. Some I found were only 112cm wide and this might not have been wide enough so I was stuck choosing 118-120 min width fabric.
Also my friend did mention that Resale might be an issue... so stay clear of the Skulls








But I would never sell this car








Mum did not want any patterns... She just complains about anything really!
But she did like the Stonewash - as I told her it looks like the sky with clouds!
And the finished product...
Curtain Block out (back lined) "Cobolt Blue Twill"
The Red White and Blue car...











_Modified by Gigitt at 2:28 AM 7-12-2008_


----------

